# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Jugueteando (monedas, monedas y monedas de Juan Tamariz)

## Pollito

Primero que nada, muy buenos días a todos, me llamo Ramón, soy de Venezuela y tengo alrededor de 7 meces estudiando y estudiando la magia (cartomagia que es lo que me encanta)...

Al rollo: me pico por ampliar un poco mi repertorio mágico con numismagia y a mis manos llego el Monedas, Monedas Y Monedas de Juan Tamariz, el segundo juego se llama "jugueteando" pero explican un falso deposito que comprendí sin problemas, mi duda esta en el momento que se deposita la moneda en la mano izquierda hay que llevarla al dorso y pinzarla entre el indice y medio, pero la verdad... 1º no logro entender como se hace, creo que es como que muy obvio o debe ser mi falta de experiencia numismagica y 2º me parece incomoda la técnica de llevarla con el pulgar.

la pregunta es
 a.-¿habrá algún video de este juego o por lo menos alguno que explique la colocación de la moneda en la posición que se dice en el libro?
b.-¿habrá alguna otra manera de realizar ese movimiento?

Muchas gracias y un saludo mágico a todos

----------


## magic-o

Hola ramon de venezuela jsj
yo también lo tengo, pero aún no he empezado con él. Siendo "jugueteando" el segundo juego te daré una respuesta pronto.
Duroconello

----------


## Pollito

magic-o gracias por tu interes y tiempo... bueno hermano a por ello, en lo que concluyas algo me avisas, igual hare yo...

un saludo magico a todos

----------


## Pollito

¿Nadie mas se apunta al tema?  :D

No creo que seamos pocos los que tenemos ese libro...

un saludo mágico a todos 8)

----------


## Ella

> 1º no logro entender como se hace, creo que es como que muy obvio o debe ser mi falta de experiencia numismagica y 2º me parece incomoda la técnica de llevarla con el pulgar.
> 
> la pregunta es
>  a.-¿habrá algún video de este juego o por lo menos alguno que explique la colocación de la moneda en la posición que se dice en el libro?
> b.-¿habrá alguna otra manera de realizar ese movimiento?
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo mágico a todos


creo que no entiendes el juego, que es diferente
imaginate las secuencias y situacion como si fuese una pelicula:
es un juego basado en pistas falsas, por tanto la gracia esta en que cuando llevas la moneda al pinzamiento posterior esto cante mucho para que cuando se repita la accion sin moneda el espectador crea que esta alli, incluso la vea aunque no este
el espectador debe "pillarte" que has llevado la moneda atras

----------


## magic-o

por cierto. una preguntilla sobre este libro: es para un nivel avanzado o para qué nivel?¿
ella tu que sabes tanto acláralo, por ahora no he pasado del prólogo porque estoy con otras cosas.

----------


## correka

Desde luego no es el libro más recomendable para comenzar con monedas, bajo mi punto de vista.
De todos modos hay cientos de hilos ya abiertos que responden a esa pregunta y a cual es el mejor libro/dvd para empezar con monedas.

Un poco de resumen:

Libros:
Bobo (agotado, se reeditará)
Monedas in crescendo, Manolo Cuesta (agotado, está a punto de reeditarse)
Magia con monedas, Marré

DVD´s:
Están los de Roth (Magia Experta con monedas)
y Rubinstein (Enciclopedia de Prestidigitación con Monedas)

hay otro material, pero con esto tienes para empezar estupendamente.

Saludos,

----------


## Platiquini

Si se me permite un inciso, Mariano Goñi acaba de sacar un dvd (en español, por supuesto) para iniciarse con la numismagia, que está MUY, MUY BIEN.  :D

----------


## Pepe López

> Si se me permite un inciso, Mariano Goñi acaba de sacar un dvd (en español, por supuesto) para iniciarse con la numismagia, que está MUY, MUY BIEN.  :D


Hola Platiquini . Me podrias decir donde compraste el DVD de Goñi, en tienda de magia no lo veo.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## magic-o

El monedas in crescendo finalmente me dijeron que no lo reeditarán  :-(  . Yo estoy empezando con el monedas, monedas y monedas. Voy MUY lento y a ver qué tal, pero creo que no tengo nivel como para termiralo dominándolo.

----------


## Pollito

> creo que no entiendes el juego, que es diferente
> imaginate las secuencias y situacion como si fuese una pelicula:
> es un juego basado en pistas falsas, por tanto la gracia esta en que cuando llevas la moneda al pinzamiento posterior esto cante mucho para que cuando se repita la accion sin moneda el espectador crea que esta alli, incluso la vea aunque no este
> el espectador debe "pillarte" que has llevado la moneda atras


Gracias ella, un saludo y gracias por tomarte tu tiempo en responder mi pregunta.

Entonces de aquí saltaría a una pregunta mas o menos distinta, ¿ese pinzamiento hay manera de hacerlo sin que sea "pillado"? se que es un juego donde el espectador debe creer que ha visto algo, y hasta esta seguro de que la moneda se encuentra allí, pero ¿como acomodar la moneda con el pulgar en donde debe ir?, me parece super incomodo, aunque aun trato de lograr eso lo mas fluido que pueda.

aparte, ya que se discute un poco ese juego, que me parece una maravilla (creo que por mi poco tiempo en la numismagia) pero al final cuando la moneda aparece donde nadie imagina, ¿ustedes donde la haría reaparecer?, ¿o les pare que ese es el mejor lugar?

jajaja era una pregunta y me salieron varias....  :Oops:  

un saludo a todos :D

----------


## Pollito

> El monedas in crescendo finalmente me dijeron que no lo reeditarán  :-(  . Yo estoy empezando con el monedas, monedas y monedas. Voy MUY lento y a ver qué tal, pero creo que no tengo nivel como para termiralo dominándolo.


no te rindas magic-o, dale duro yo tampoco tengo el nivel para terminar dominando ese libro, y conseguir otro me es casi imposible, asi que propontelo y dominalo, la recompensa y el tiempo invertido t va a dar muxa satisfaccion cuando hagas esos pequeños milagros, NOTE RINDAS. ANIMO :!:  :!:  :!:  :D

----------


## Ella

> El monedas in crescendo finalmente me dijeron que no lo reeditarán  :-(  . Yo estoy empezando con el monedas, monedas y monedas. Voy MUY lento y a ver qué tal, pero creo que no tengo nivel como para termiralo dominándolo.


hay un post al respecto, leelo completo, no solamente su titulo y veras que el rumor era falso...

pollito, yo no uso mucho los pinzamientos porque suelo hacer magia sentada, de pie la cobertura del angulo es mejor.
ese pinzamiento se puede hacer sin que sea pillado, si...

----------


## magic-o

> Iniciado por magic-o
> 
> El monedas in crescendo finalmente me dijeron que no lo reeditarán  :-(  . Yo estoy empezando con el monedas, monedas y monedas. Voy MUY lento y a ver qué tal, pero creo que no tengo nivel como para termiralo dominándolo.
> 
> 
> hay un post al respecto, leelo completo, no solamente su titulo y veras que el rumor era falso...
> 
> pollito, yo no uso mucho los pinzamientos porque suelo hacer magia sentada, de pie la cobertura del angulo es mejor.
> ese pinzamiento se puede hacer sin que sea pillado, si...


lo leí al completo cuando lo pusieron, pero ahora veré que han añadido

----------


## Platiquini

> Hola Platiquini . Me podrias decir donde compraste el DVD de Goñi, en tienda de magia no lo veo. 
> Muchas gracias.


Este foro pertenece a una tienda. No te puedo decir dónde lo compré por ir contra las normas (me parece un poco ir contra la libertad de expresión, pero en fin...). Investiga un poco  en las tiendas existentes en España y no tardarás en dar con él.

----------


## magic-o

> Iniciado por iching
> 
> Hola Platiquini . Me podrias decir donde compraste el DVD de Goñi, en tienda de magia no lo veo. 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> Este foro pertenece a una tienda. No te puedo decir dónde lo compré por ir contra las normas (me parece un poco ir contra la libertad de expresión, pero en fin...). Investiga un poco  en las tiendas existentes en España y no tardarás en dar con él.


como que ir contra las normas¿? tu di la tienda que quierasss

----------


## Ella

las normas DEL FORO no permiten hacer publicidad a otras tiendas
mariano goñi esta registrado aqui y upede contestar vuestros privados

----------


## magic-o

> las normas DEL FORO no permiten hacer publicidad a otras tiendas
> mariano goñi esta registrado aqui y upede contestar vuestros privados


ya,si eso ya, pero no te prohíben comprar en otras tiendas, o si?¿

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> las normas DEL FORO no permiten hacer publicidad a otras tiendas
> mariano goñi esta registrado aqui y upede contestar vuestros privados
> 
> 
> ya,si eso ya, pero no te prohíben comprar en otras tiendas, o si?¿



una cosa es el verbo comprar y otra el nombrar/hablar:




> como que ir contra las normas¿? *tu di* la tienda que quierasss


el nombrar una tienda que no sea tiendamagica va contra las normas, de ahi el comentario de platiquini.

esto no pretende ser una correccion a la norma, si no una aclaracion a tu comentario, por si acaso.
seguramente platiquini  ya le habra mando un mp diciendo donde compro el dvd, pero los magos que sacan dvds suelen tambien venderlos en sus webs....  :Wink:

----------


## Dow

correré un poco el riesgo de... si en tiendamagia no lo venden, se le va a pribar de ello?

aun así, no es una tienda, te paso la página de Goñi directamente...

http://www.marianogoni.com/SPAN/productos.html

y que sea lo que Mariano (webmaster) quiera jajaja

----------


## gta_coches

yo tengo cosas de monedas si te interesan

----------


## Pollito

gta, si quieres hablamos del monedeas monedas y monedas de tamariz, si quieres para que aprendas los juegos y eso, yo tengo el material necesario, tu me avisas... gracias por el interes

----------

